# I need some pumilio advice



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I have had a probable pair of WC Cauchero for almost two months now and I am thinking that I have two females. For the first two weeks or so I got four nice looking clutches of 4-7 eggs from them that all went bad. Since then I have moved my other pum tank away and haven't seen any more eggs. One is very round around the middle and the other is more slender, although I know this doesn't really matter all that much when it comes to pumilio. I have read that after a dry period and misting heavy, a male will make his presence known, but no such luck . I haven't given up hope yet that there is a male "I know that Im being a little impatient", I was just wondering what your thoughts were.

Also does anyone have any experience with adding a male to a group of two females? Is there anything I should know?

Any help you can give me would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

All of my males call when misting, other than a recorded call the only time i induce calling is when i disturb a tank "change lights, add,remove plants or move the tank". If you have room you could try seperating them. good luck


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I have had excellent success with several pums by putting them in a new heavily planted tank by themselves, they will usually call w/in 30min., they need to know who else is in there, especially if it is a male, but if they dont, leave it a while to wait for calling. Not sure thing, but worked perfectly for me.
By the way, i have 2 suspected female eldorado (no males)that lay eggs (1 of em) because they are next to my constantly calling Cayo, i believe.
good luck


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice

I must say that I never thought about separating them. I would prefer not to separate them because, 1 I spent a lot of time on their viv it is a 26 bow that is very heavily planted and I think I would have to completely rip it apart to get them out. 2 I don't really have time, money or space for another viv for them right now. 3 I do have a fear of my frogs escaping when I try catch them.

It is a real good idea but i think I will wait a little bit before I try to separate them.


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I just sexed a number of pums by using Saurians enterprises advice and simple placing one pum in a enclosure for a few hours to get settled, followed by another one. One either gets two males calling or a MF possible pair with the female listening if the frogs are mature enough. I find also the males generally will pick high points to call from whilst the female forage in the litter in the morning too..................


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah dude i mean you just got some eggs so you know you have at least one female in the tank. some pics would help us get a better idea of size and age and such. but my male calls all day long wether i mist or not.. but no eggs.. maybe the male just isnt mature enough yet. how big were they when you got them or.. how long have you had them ect.. but most males call after misting int he mornings.


----------



## edward (Apr 20, 2008)

I just put any unknown sex pumilio in with a known male of any pumilio morph. If it's a male they will both start calling within seconds and fighting. If you do not have a known male then if they are mature then the males usually call at least once a day whether you mist them or not.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

DCreptiles said:


> yeah dude i mean you just got some eggs so you know you have at least one female in the tank. some pics would help us get a better idea of size and age and such. but my male calls all day long wether i mist or not.. but no eggs.. maybe the male just isnt mature enough yet. how big were they when you got them or.. how long have you had them ect.. but most males call after misting int he mornings.


I am stoked about the eggs man and Im very happy that they could be two females instead of two males. I really don't feel like separating them, that was one reason I asked if anyone had any experience adding a male to a group of two females. I was a little hesitant to post pics because I know that it is almost impossible to sex pums by looks alone. I have had them for almost two months now and they were full grown adults when I got them.

This the one that I suspect could be male. The one that looks more female is a lot shyer and I don't have any pictures. The one that is more female looking is about four times wider in the belly area.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well today at scotts meet we actually talked about probable pairs of pumilio and ways of sorting out the pair to see if they are or not ect.. most said that adding a male to a probable pair wouldnt be a good idea.. but adding a female useually stimulates more breeding ect.. pumilio males tend to be very protective of whats there.. i see no eggs what so ever but my male calls allllllll day. im thinking about purchasing a proven female and swaping my probable female out and seeing how that works for a while.. if no luck toss the other one back in and see how the 3 of them do.. trial and error man. and you can never go wrong with purchasing a calling male and adding it and watching the behavior closely. if it is 2 females you should get great productivity.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

flybuster said:


> All of my males call when misting, other than a recorded call the only time i induce calling is when i disturb a tank "change lights, add,remove plants or move the tank". If you have room you could try seperating them. good luck


All of your male "Cauchero" call when misting?? Different pums are much more vocal then others. Bastis and El Dorado are some of the most willing to chirp. Rio Branco and Cauchero seem more reluctant to speak up. You may just have a quiet male, but time will tell. 

Good luck with them!


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep twice a day, there the first tank i mist because of location by the time i get to the second he starts sounding off...my solarte dont call regulary at misting but every couple days I catch them to .They have been in ther viv for years, witch may make them a little more comfortable to the routine


----------



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

sry JL, yes cauchero specifically, he is very active. basti's are the next tank he calls all day but cauchero call at misting


----------



## jcarbone61 (Apr 27, 2008)

misting them stimulates the males to call....I notice the same thing with mine


----------

